# Bird Pics



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally bought my 70-300mm VR lens and I just HAVE to test it out immidiately. So I went to the nearest lake (Como Lake) in my place and captured a bunch of birds. Some I don't even know the name. My only regret is that I came there during sunset. I couldn't take a good picture of the osprey diving for fish due to the poor lighting. So here are the best (I think) that I got. Did not do any major processing just adjusted contrast and sharpness. C&C encouraged.

Canadian Goose









Male Mallard









Sparrow??









And this bird happily singing to the setting sun. He/she is only about 1" x 1". He/she is really tiny and I'm glad I could spot him/her.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the last pic, great shots man!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Love the last pic, great shots man!


Thanks! I saved the best for last


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

those are amazing!! wish i had a good camera...
we should have a thread for best nature shots...i love it


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tracers said:


> those are amazing!! wish i had a good camera...
> we should have a thread for best nature shots...i love it


Thanks! Ya hopefully if the old site is back up, someone can start a thread


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good shots Gill.
keep em comming.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!...good with the camera i see


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are great photos Gil.. keep them coming x2!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm still learning so when I do get my macro lens I'll post some extreme closeups


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful shots; thank for posting.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally decided to print and frame my last picture!


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

great bird pics


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

trowachess said:


> great bird pics


Thanks. Now I'm off to Barnet park and hopefully it doesn't rain.


----------

